
Show HN: Pathtracing Neon Landscapes in R - tylermw
https://www.tylermw.com/pathtracing-neon-landscapes-in-r/
======
tylermw
Author here, just wanted to show off an example of using my pathtracing R
package, rayrender. Here's a link to the Github page:

Github:

[https://www.github.com/tylermorganwall/rayrender](https://www.github.com/tylermorganwall/rayrender)

And here's the pkgdown website that includes the documentation and examples:

[https://www.rayrender.net](https://www.rayrender.net)

